# 3 mile bridge



## tl3194 (Dec 22, 2009)

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage>I wanted to go fishing at the 3 mile bridge, but i dont know what is hitting or what would be the best bait to use? Thanks


----------

